# Frustrated and annoyed!



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Long and short of it back in 2011 my car was involved in a incident that the other party tried to claim on my insurance when it was 50/50 both reversing out n hit.
His initial claim was for repair cost etc but this got closed as it was 50/50 so insurance company sorted it out and closed the case.
Nearly 2 years on I'm getting a email saying there has been a claim lodged from the above accident for personal injury for two people, when their was only the driver in the car! 
I just can't see how this can happen after two years and now a mystery passenger as appeared 

Has anyone got any advice or experienced this at all 

Regards 
Alex


----------



## cmillsjoe (Jun 20, 2012)

i wouldnt have thought this info would have went threw an email are you sure its for real


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I believe claims can be made a long time after the event up to 3 years maybe! This makes it very difficult to defend as evidence can be hard to come by that long after the event.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Ye I have spoken to them it's all true

The biggest frustration is why now? When the person tried claim straight after the incident no personally injury was mentioned it all sounds suspicious just have see what the out come is.


----------



## Mani (Mar 14, 2010)

The insurance company should of logged at the time of the

incident, who was in the vehicle. So you might have a case 

to fight.

This is why our insurance goes up every year !!!


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

****ing sad,all i have to say.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Let your insurance sort it out and forget all about it.


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Shaun said:


> Let your insurance sort it out and forget all about it.


That's what iv done that's what there paid for


----------

